# Reconocimiento a Ilmo / In Honour of Ilmo



## Lourdes Luna

English translation follows:

Queridos Foreros:

Creo que la mayoría de ustedes saben quien ha sido Ilmo para este foro, una persona que participo activamente y aportó todos sus conocimientos para personas en todas partes del mundo, por ese motivo quiero compartir con ustedes una noticia muy triste que recibí de parte de Riitta la esposa de Ilmo.

Ilmo esta agonizando en un hospital en Finlandia a causa de un cáncer que le invadió el cuerpo, seguramente no pase de hoy...

Por este motivo quiero compartirles lo último que él me escribió el 25 de Febrero...


"No tengo miedo ante lo inevitable. Estoy contento con lo mucho que he experimentado. He tenido éxito en la vida, tanto económicamente como en relaciones humanas. He alcanzado mis metas y puedo entregar a la próxima generación más de lo que yo había recibido de la anterior. Por cierto, me fastidia que tengo que dejar algunas obras inacabadas, por ejemplo mi diccionario electrónico español-finés, tampoco nunca alcanzaré dominio perfecto de esta lengua que tanto me gusta, pero hay que contentarse con las leyes de la naturaleza que cada especie tiene una duración limitada de la vida.
Escribo esto para que tú no te asombres si bruscamente dejo de contestar a tus mensajes; entonces o ya esté afuera en el otro mundo o en otro caso tan enfermo que ya no puedo manejar mi computador..." 

Pienso que a alguien que amaba el lenguaje y las palabras más que a otra cosa, merece un reconocimiento en este foro.

Ilmo estas en mis oraciones y siempre estaras en mi corazón.


Dear Foreros

I believe that the majority of you know what Ilmo has meant to this forum, a person who actively participated and who shared all his knowledge with people everywhere. Because of this I want to share some sad news that I received from Ilmo's wife Riitta .

Ilmo is in hospital in Finland, suffering from a cancer which has invaded his body, and is not expected to live out the day.

I'd therefore like to share the last message he sent me, on February 25th...



> I'm not afraid of the inevitable. I'm happy with all the many things I experienced in my life. I've been successful, in human relationships and in my financial life. I've reached my goals and can offer the next generation more than I myself received from the previous one. Certainly, I regret being unable to complete certain tasks, for example my electronic Spanish-Finnish dictionary; nor have I been able to completely master this language which I like so much; but one has to obey the laws of nature, one of which is that each species has a fixed lifespan. I'm writing this so that you aren't surprised if I suddenly stop answering your messages; when this happens I'll either have already left this world or be too sick to use my computer.....


 
I think that such a person, who loved language and words more than anything else, merits recognition in this forum.

Ilmo, you are in my prayers and you will always be in my heart.


----------



## Rayines

Me crucé en pocas oportunidades con él, pero siempre me admiró el empeño en estudiar nuestro idioma de alguien cuya lengua es tan distinta de la nuestra. Por tu intermedio, Lourdes, un cariñoso saludo para su familia.


----------



## Antpax

Es una verdadera lástima, es un gran forero y seguro que mejor persona.

Un abrazo muy fuerte para él y su familia.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Lourdes, transmíteles nuestra compañía en tan difíciles momentos. 

Un fuerte abrazo Ilmo.

RIU


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Dear Ilmo,

Holding you and your family in the Light.

with love,
Chaska


----------



## Vanda

I didn't have the pleasure to get to "know" him, but I'll pray for him and his family in this crucial time.


----------



## heidita

Dear Ilmo, I haven't been able to read till the end, it's just too hard to be true. 

I have appreciated your posts and company. You have been a great forero and a great person. 

I wish your family all the best and would like to express my deepest sympathy.

Love Heidi


----------



## Maruja14

Uno de los grandes genios de nuestra lengua. Apreciado por todos, buen forero y siempre amable.

Un abrazo muy fuerte para su familia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Lourdes.

Siempre es un placer mezclado de admiración leer sus aportaciones.  
Todo un caballero que se nos va pero quedará en nuestros corazones.

Nuestro apoyo a su familia.
Un abrazo.
Martine


----------



## The Scrivener

Dear Ilmo,

We met but briefly but you seemed like an old friend.

May your personal God, whom you told me about, enfold you in his tender care and may he give courage and strength to those whom you leave behind.

I will always remember you as a man of great courage.

Love and peace,

"Your English Lady".


----------



## Fernando

I have noticed by chance this thread and I am atonished.

I have only "met" Ilmo in a couple of threads but it was enough. I was ashamed by the grasp he has on Spanish (rather better than mine) and on whatsoever, apart from his exellent behaviour to everybody.

It is one of those people on this forum who has a depressing effect on me because I KNOW that I will never be half the wise he is.

I only hope this thread is a black joke. If sadly not, my deep condolences. 
-----
He visto de casualidad este hilo y me he quedado de piedra.

Sólo he coincidido con Ilmo en un par de hilos pero ha sido suficiente. Me equdé avergonzado del dominio que tiene del español y de cualquier tema, aparte de su excelente educación con todo el mundo.

Es una de esas personas de este foro que ejerce en mí un efecto deprimente, porque SÉ que nunca seré tan sabio como él en tantos y tantos temas.

Espero sinceramente que esto sea un chiste negro de internet. Si tristemente no es así, expreso aquí mi profundo pesar.


----------



## fenixpollo

Lourdes, thank you for sharing Ilmo's inspirational words with us.

I hope all foreros read Ilmo's posts and aspire to his example -- in the forum and in life.


----------



## Etcetera

I can't believe that. Ilmo is such a nice and helpful person, it's so unjust. 

You're in my prayers, Ilmo.


----------



## danielfranco

I have only crossed paths with Ilmo in a couple of occasions, but even if I had never, ever read anything from him, I would still wish to offer my deepest condolences to all those who love him. He will forever remain in the hearts of those who knew him best.

Truly,
Daniel A. Franco


----------



## ILT

My deepest condolences and feelings go all the way to Finland. I'm sorry, but this sadness prevents me from saying anything else


----------



## cherine

This is *so* sad 

I never got to know Ilmo in person, but I always respected him as a very gentle, kind and helpful member of the forum. I even loved his avatar.

For those who hadn't had the chance to know this exceptional person, please try to read some of his post to know a bit about him.
His postiversay thread shows such a model of gentlness and modesty (he even mentioned the hospital in one post  ).


I don't know what to say, but all my good wishes and thoughts go for you Ilmo...


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Gracias a todos mis queridos foreros por su pronta replica...

Le voy a hacer llegar esta liga a su esposa, para que ella pueda mostrarla junto con todas las cosas de Ilmo en el museo de recuerdos que hizo él mismo en su casa, lo que daría por conocer toda una vida de historia (más de 70 años).

Con suerte Riitta la esposa de Ilmo todavía pueda alcanzar a leerle estos pensamientos tan hermosos de su parte.

Gracias de nuevo.

Many thanks at everybody dearest Foreros...

I will give this link to Ilmo's wife to she can show it with all Ilmo's things and memories that he collected by himself in his home... He created a Ilmo's museum (more than 70 years). 

If we have luck she may read this lovely comments to Ilmo from you.

Thank again
Lulú

P.S. Thank you for the translation into English


----------



## Lourdes Luna

cherine said:


> This is *so* sad
> 
> I never got to know Ilmo in person, but I always respected him as a very gentle, kind and helpful member of the forum. I even loved his avatar.
> 
> For those who hadn't had the chance to know this exceptional person, please try to read some of his post to know a bit about him.
> His postiversay thread shows such a model of gentlness and modesty (he even mentioned the hospital in one post  ).
> 
> I don't know what to say, but all my good wishes and thoughts go for you Ilmo...


 
Thank Cherine

In fact his avatar is himself when he was a baby (some years ago)

You help me doing less sad this moments... all comments are welcome

Ilmo create this post in January... he asked for the differentes names of Cancer disease... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=325798


Thanks


----------



## 94kittycat

Thanks for sharing, Lourdes Luna. I never go in the Spanish forums but I can tell from everybody else's comments that he was very kind and respected and liked by all. Please keep us updated... and he will be in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Gévy

Ilmo pertenece a esta gran familia que llegamos a formar en los foros de WR. Y abruma siempre perder a un miembro de la familia. Sin duda es un gran forista que supo llegar al corazón de la gente.

Mi apoyo a todos y mi cariño.

Gévy


----------



## Frank06

After having read this sad news, words and language fail me.
My thoughts go to llmo, his family and friends.

Veel sterkte!!

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

This news immensely saddens me.  In what few occasions I have come across Ilmo, he struck me as a lively, gently and lovable spirit.  My thoughts are with Ilmo, his family and all those who have come to know him.


----------



## Outsider

Tengo buenas memorias de usted, Ilmo, siempre agradable y cortés. Ya me imaginaba que el retrato de bebé era suyo. Así lo recuerdo. 

_Vaka vanha Väinämöinen itse tuon sanoiksi virkki: 
"Jo nyt sain sa'an sanoja, tuhansia tutkelmoita, 
sain sanat salasta ilmi, julki luottehet lovesta."

Niin meni venonsa luoksi, tieokkaille tehtahille. 
Sai venonen valmihiksi, laian liitto liitetyksi, 
peripäähyt päätetyksi, kokkapuut kohotetuksi: 
veno syntyi veistämättä, laiva lastun ottamatta._


----------



## alexacohen

To Ilmo's wife:

Words cannot tell you how much we in the WR world will miss Ilmo.
He was one of a kind, and we all are so much richer because of him.
My deepest sympathies to you. Take care of yourself.

Alexandra


----------



## cuchuflete

Gentle, wise, kind, patient, warm... always a fine gentleman and a trustworthy colleague.  Don Ilmo, you and your family have
my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for the goodness you have shared here.

cuchu


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I know Ilmo from his posts in OL, and I always have the impression of a gentle, wise and great man who I'd love to get to know in person. Well, now, I don't even know what adjectives could describe how I feel.

My heart and my mind is with you, dear Ilmo.


----------



## fsabroso

Siempre un caballero, he leido muchas de sus respuestas, siempre ayudando de la mejor manera, y con cortesía.
como aquí:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fsabroso*
> Hi Ilmo,
> 
> It's "mother *language*", "lengua/idioma materna".
> 
> 
> 
> Querido fsabroso, búscalo en los diccionarios. Especialmente la expresión inglesa "mother tongue" significa lengua materna.
> "I have never heard of 'mother language' !!!"
> Eso es lo que dice el diccionario WR:
> From the Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:*
> mother tongue* _nombre_ lengua materna
> From the WordReference Supplement © 2005 WordReference.com: *
> mother tongue*: mother tonguenflengua materna
Click to expand...

Se le extrañará.

Mi sentimientos estan con tu familia Ilmo, y contigo mis oraciones. Gracias Ilmo.


----------



## parakseno

This cannot be! It is indeed shocking news!

We haven't actually talked directly, but I always esteemed Ilmo for his posts. He was a true model for all of us. I'm sorry, but I can barely find my words...

Ilmo, I'm still hoping, but I'd like you to know that:
"O să fii întotdeauna în inimile noastre." (Ro, "you'll always be in our hearts").

A thought goes to Ilmo's family as well. As you see, the Word Reference community is with you in these hard hours.

Parakseno.


----------



## jester.

I am hardly able to express my sympathy for you, Ilmo. Know that my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Whodunit

This news is beyond anything I could describe. From post to post, I have felt sadder and sadder. Life is simply not fair. I haven't got to know Ilmo very well - unfortunately -, but I really enjoyed his posts in the OL forum. My sincerest condolences go to you and your family, whose feelings I wish nobody. 

This is in fact one of the very few moments no language can express how I feel ...


----------



## Trisia

I'm so sorry. I never knew Ilmo, but now I've read some of his posts and he is great.

I can understand what Whodunit said, since reading all these posts, full of love and sadness, moved me to tears.

This might sound stupid, but I've put an entry in my diary, and one of the first things I'll do when I get to heaven (some day) will be to seek out Ilmo and get to know this wonderful person.

My thoughts and prayers go to him and his family.

Chris


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Gracias a todos de nuevo...

Las ultimas noticias que tengo son que una amiga del foro que vive en Finlandia, pudo hablar por teléfono con el hijo de Ilmo, le dijo que seguía muy grave, pero aún con vida.
Y a través de él van a hacerle llegar estas calurosas palabra a Ilmo, que yo sé que lo harán sentir mucho mejor.

Gracias a todos.


Thanks again everybody

The last news I have are a friend of WR forum that she lives in Finland can reach at Ilmo' son and he told her that Ilmo is still alive but very ill.
He will give this warm words to Ilmo and believe this will be Ilmo feels better.

Thanks everyone.

Lulú


----------



## sinclair001

Tuve la oportunidad de interactuar con el en una oportunidad, me dejó la impresión de alguien claro y preciso.
Como Goethe dijera en sus postreros momentos: "Luz, más luz"
I got the opportunity to interact with him in one opportunity and imppresed me as someone clear and sharp.
As Goethe said in his last moments: "Light, more light".


----------



## EmilyD

For Ilmo and his family:

a _*Cherokee*_ expression [www.inspirationpeak.com]:

When you were born, you cried and the world rejoiced.
Live your life so that when you die, the world cries and 
you rejoice.

Traducido por Jaime A. Fernandez-Baca [con los acentos requisitos]:

*Cuando naciste, tu lloraste y el mundo se regocijo. *
*Vive tu vida de tal forma que cuando tu te mueras, el mundo llore y*
*tu te regocijes.*

My heart is with Ilmo, his family in Finland and everywhere else.

Nomi


----------



## anthodocheio

I never ever met you but I saw this and I feel I have to say that you are in my thoughts Ilmo.

God be with you!


Cristina


----------



## Hakro

Thank you all, you friends of Ilmo, and especially thank you, Lulú, for starting this thread.

Yesterday I went to the hospital to see Ilmo. Unfortunately, I don't have any good news to tell you. He said he has no problems, everything is alright, but I know that this is only because of the strong medicine he's getting all the time. Most of the time he's conscious and I'm sure he understood all when he was told about this thread and all these posts, although he has difficulties to express himself. But there's no doubt that he has kept his sharp thinking and his great sense of humor.

As Ilmo has no possibility to thank all of you for all these warm thoughts you have sent to him, I took the freedom to do it on his behalf; and on behalf of Riitta, his wife; and myself, too, as Ilmo is my brother.

Hakro


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Thank you, Hakro, for giving news about Ilmo and for giving him our thoughts.
If you go back to the hospital, please give Ilmo and Riitta a warm huge on my behalf and tell them that they are in my heart.
Thanks again.
Lulú



Hakro said:


> Thank you all, you friends of Ilmo, and especially thank you, Lulú, for starting this thread.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the hospital to see Ilmo. Unfortunately, I don't have any good news to tell you. He said he has no problems, everything is alright, but I know that this is only because of the strong medicine he's getting all the time. Most of the time he's conscious and I'm sure he understood all when he was told about this thread and all these posts, although he has difficulties to express himself. But there's no doubt that he has kept his sharp thinking and his great sense of humor.
> 
> As Ilmo has no possibility to thank all of you for all these warm thoughts you have sent to him, I took the freedom to do it on his behalf; and on behalf of Riitta, his wife; and myself, too, as Ilmo is my brother.
> 
> Hakro


----------



## jmx

The news about Ilmo's illness have really made me feel sad, and I wonder how one can feel that way about someone who one has never met in person. Ilmo's posts are a perfect example of what a good forero is.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you for the news, Hakro.
I don't know what to add. Just... God save all of you.


----------



## Malevo

Creo que en español podre mejor decir lo que siento. Es una verdaderamente triste leer estas noticias. Que Dios este con Ilmo y sus seres queridos, que los asista en este terrible momento por el que estan atravesando.
Aunque mis contribuciones no sean tan grandes, tambien quiero decirles a todos ustedes que si alguna vez, abrutamente dejan de oir de Malevo, algo terrible le habra pasado tambien. Amo a este foro y a su gente. 
Aunque no te haya conocido, Ilmo, quiero decirte que lamento mucho lo que te esta pasando. Gracias por tus contribuciones, siempre estaras en nuestra memoria.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hakro said:


> [...] as Ilmo is my brother.
> Hakro


That's what I suspected. Be sure my thoughts are going to Ilmo, to you and all your family. I know how much you love your brother and how painful those moments must be for you. 

Friendly yours.


----------



## María Madrid

Acabo de enterarme y estoy conmovida. Gracias por informarnos Lulú y gracias también por hacer llegar nuestros mensajes a Ilmo y a su familia. Yo también les envío todo mi cariño y apoyo en estos difíciles momentos. Por favor manténnos informados de su evolución. Un abrazo muy especial para Ilmo y Riitta y también para Hakro, pues se me había pasado por alto su mensaje.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

María Madrid said:


> Acabo de enterarme y estoy conmovida. Gracias por informarnos Luna y gracias también por hacer llegar nuestros mensajes a Ilmo y a su familia. Yo también les envío todo mi cariño y apoyo en estos difíciles momentos. Por favor manténnos informados de su evolución. Un abrazo muy especial para Ilmo y Riita.


 
Gracias María;

De hecho ahora que escribiste Riita, recordé un correo de Ilmo en el que precisamente me hacía una aclaración con el nombre de su esposa (por cierto bastante díficil) y que me hizo mucha gracia acordarme de esto. Te pongo lo que me escribió Ilmo:

_A propósito, en su nombre de ella hay ademas de dos "ies" también una "t" doble, una característica muy típica al finés. Ya sé que los hispanohablantes tienen dificultades de pronunciar las consonantes dobles, tanto como las vocales dobles, salvo la "rr". Sin embargo, no es imposible - sólo tienes que mantener una pausa corta entre las dos consonantes: RIIT - TA. Pues, es bastante importante: la palabra "riita" significa en castellano "riña". O en otro caso puedes hacer como nuestros amigos chilenos han hecho - omitir también una de las "ies" y escribir simplemente Rita...
_
Es curioso que tuvieramos tu y yo el mismo error gramatical, de cualquier forma ¡¡¡gracias por hacerme recordar estos detalles!!! 

Lulú


----------



## Totora

Buenos días a todos, mis disculpas para quienes aún no dominan el español. Escribiré en mi idioma materno que es con el que solemos expresar mejor los sentimientos que vienen del corazón. 

Como le manifesté a Lulú, me he sentido especialmente conmovida por la enfermedad de Ilmo puesto que, a pesar de la corta distancia que nos separa, dejé que el tiempo y las circunstancias personales me impidieran lograr un contacto más cercano con él. Sin embargo, a través de los escasos mensajes que intercambiamos he podido darme cuenta de su gran carisma e inteligencia. 

Pienso que muchos de nosotros intentamos abarcar mucho, y vivimos nuestros tiempos con demasiada prisa perdiendo el horizonte de las cosas importantes. Pero al llegar al otoño de nuestra vida, volvemos a valorar el poder de la compañía y el amor de la gente que nos rodea. Como si diéramos un salto al pasado, nos volvemos como niños; amantes de los detalles. 

Me siento humildemente agradecida por esta última reflexión que he obtenido de la influencia de Ilmo. Al leer los mensajes aquí escritos, percibo que su presencia también ha ejercido de ayuda para algunos de ustedes. Le echamos de menos, y le echaremos aún más!! 

_*Qué es el éxito?*_
_*Reír mucho y con regularidad;*_
_*ganarse el respeto de personas inteligentes*_
_*y el cariño de los niños;*_
_*ganar el aprecio de críticos sinceros*_
_*y soportar la traición de amigos falsos;*_
_*apreciar la belleza;*_
_*encontrar lo mejor de los demás;*_
_*dejar el mundo un poco mejor, ya sea*_
_*mediante un niño sano, un trozo de jardín*_
_*o el mejoramiento de una condición social;*_
_*saber que por lo menos una vida respiró*_
_*mejor por haber estado tú aquí.*_
_*Esto es haber tenido éxito.*_​ 
_*Ralph Waldo Emerson*_​ 
Conociendo el gran amor que sienten los finlandeses por la naturaleza, estoy segura que Ilmo ha dejado mucho más que un trozo de jardín... 

Gracias Lulú por ofrecernos información abriendo este post. Y al resto de los amigos y foristas desparramados por el mundo entero! Gracias por compartir genuinos sentimientos que dan paz y fuerza a Ilmo y a su familia.

Sinceramente,


----------



## Joca

I have met Ilmo once or twice only and if I remember well, it was on a thread about a song or something like that. It was at the beginning of my membership to the WR forum. I have to look up to see what we were talking about on the thread, but I can't do it now. All I can say is that I was positively impressed by Ilmo's kindness and patience and very sad at the recent news. Wherever he is now, I want to send him my deepest greetings... I have just closed my eyes and pictured him being bathed by a halo of pure golden light. 

...............................................................................................

I also want to share with you a very short poem about this event that none of us can evade at some point in our lifetime. May it apply to Ilmo as well. The original is in Portuguese, and unfortunately this is only a very broken English translation, but I hope it makes sense to you:

When the Undesirable of the folks will come,
With an enticing gesture or a stern face,
Maybe I will be afraid
Maybe I will smile or maybe I will say:
"Hi, you, Undeceivable!
Good was my day,
May night fall down -
Night with her sortileges:
She will find that my field has been ploughed,
My house has been cleaned,
My table has been set,
And every little thing has been put
In its own place." (Manuel Bandeira)


----------



## zazap

Hello everybody, and especially Ilmo and his family.  
I found it really hard to read through these posts.  Reality is hard to swallow sometimes. I was touched and impressed by the thoughts Ilmo shared with  Lourdes. 
May everybody find the strength they need in these difficult moments,     
zazap.


----------



## Hakro

Dear friends,

Now I have the news that would inevitably come sooner or later: Ilmo has passed away last night, peacefully, while sleeping.

Thank you all for your sympathy.

Hakro


----------



## Totora

Hakro said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Now I have the news that would inevitably come sooner or later: Ilmo has passed away last night, peacefully, while sleeping.
> 
> Thank you all for your sympathy.
> 
> Hakro



*
"Only in the agony of parting do we  look into the depths of love." * 
_                                                                                                               ~George Eliot_


Hakro, kiitos kun jätit tämän tiedon tänne.

Denise


----------



## María Madrid

Dear Hakro: I'm terribly sorry to hear Ilmo is no longer with us. Thank you very much for finding the time to let us know in such a difficult moment. Sending you my love and prayers, know that we share your loss with you. María.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hakro, I'm so sorry to hear this.  Toivon Sinulle ja perheellesi kaikkea voimaa jota tarvitsette näinä surullisina hetkinä.


----------



## parakseno

Now I really can't find my words...  I can't say thanks for the news (it's not what most of us wanted to hear), but it's better that you let us know...

My sincere condoleances to you, Hakro, and all of Ilmo's family.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you for sharing the news with us, Hakro.

I'm grateful that Ilmo was able to leave peacefully at the end.  I wish that I could have known him personally, but am very grateful to have met and been enriched by him (and you) through this forum.  

You and the rest of the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hakro, thank you very much for letting us know.

I would like to express my most sincere and heartfelt sympathies and condolences to the family and friends of dear _Ilmo_.

Ekin


----------



## DrWatson

Olen hyvin pahoillani kuullessani tämän. Syvä osanottoni sinulle, Hakro, Ilmon vaimolle sekä muille ystäville, läheisille ja sukulaisille. Toivon teille jaksamista surussanne.


----------



## Jana337

Budiž mu země lehká.


----------



## Soledad Medina

My sincere and heartfelt condolences to family, friends and forum members.  I'll always remember Ilmo and not only for his excellent posts but also for his kind words and constant courtesy.  He was indeed a true gentleman and someone with a very kind heart.  

Soledad


----------



## Cintia&Martine

The news makes me very sad, Hakro.

Receive, you and all your family, my condolences.
My thoughts are with you and Ilmo in my memory.


----------



## Masood

This is very sad news. My sincere condolences to his wife Riita and family.
Ilmo was always helpful and selfless in sharing his knowledge of languages.
He was a kind and well-respected member of this forum and helped me on many occasions in the English-Spanish forum.

I pray he is now at peace.

Masood


----------



## Eugin

Thanks, Hakro, for sharing this (sad) news with us. We`ll indedd miss the presence of Ilmo among us as he was a fine gentleman, always ready to help everyone and share his vast knowledge, but at least we (and his family and beloved friends) are comforted with the fact that he was asleep when _this_ happened... Its never easy to loose a loved one, but to know that he passed away in his dreams, makes the loss less painful... right? 
May he rest in peace now... My sincerest condolences to his family and friends. We`ll really miss him.


----------



## loladamore

My sincere condolences go to Ilmo's family and friends. He will be sorely missed. He was a great forero and a marvellous human being.

Lola


----------



## Vanda

My condolences to you and all your family. May God give you all the strength to deal with this harsh time!


----------



## 94kittycat

I am so sorry to hear this! Hakro, you and your family will be in my prayers too.


----------



## Trisia

I'm also very sorry to hear this... You're in my prayers. May God bless you and may you find comfort in Him.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

I'm so sorry for your loss, Hakro.  It is also our loss, as Ilmo was such a fine person.  He will be missed here, tremendously.

I'm sorry, I can't find the words...

My most sincere condolences.


----------



## danielfranco

Mi más sentido pésame.
Daniel Franco


----------



## Fernando

My deepest condolences, Hakro.

I should understand if you could find our comments as stupid since we have not met Ilmo in person, but I truly think, just by reading his posts that we have lost much.

----

Entendería que vieses nuestros comentarios como charleta de desocupados, dado que no hemos conocido a Ilmo en persona, pero realmente creo, simplemente leyendo sus mensajes, que hemos perdido mucho.


----------



## krolaina

Siento con gran dolor esta terrible noticia.
Mi más sentido y respetuoso pésame para toda la familia.
Siempre estarás en el corazón de WR.
Carolina.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I was hesitating whether to post as I never had the pleasure of reading Ilmo's posts yet I feel I must.

As another forero said, few of us here knew the man personally but from what I read he seems to have been a courageous and knoweldgable person. For sure, he will be greatly missed.

Condolences.


----------



## parakseno

I still can't find my words, so I'll let those who speak better to do it... Here is one of my favourite passages from Plato (attributed to Socrates when he drank the conium/hemlock):

"ἀλλὰ γὰρ ἤδη ὥρα ἀπιέναι, ἐμοὶ μὲν ἀποθανουμένῳ, ὑμῖν δὲ βιωσομένοις: ὁπότεροι δὲ ἡμῶν ἔρχονται ἐπὶ ἄμεινον πρᾶγμα, ἄδηλον παντὶ πλὴν ἢ τῷ θεῷ."
"But now the time has come to go away. I go to die, and you to live; but which of us goes to the better lot, is known to none but God."
(Plato - Apology; Perseus project).

Parakseno.


----------



## Etcetera

My sincere condolences to Ilmo's family and friends. God rest his soul!
And we'll miss him.


----------



## TrentinaNE

> I'm not afraid of the inevitable. I'm happy with all the many things I experienced in my life. I've been successful, in human relationships and in my financial life. I've reached my goals and can offer the next generation more than I myself received from the previous one. Certainly, I regret being unable to complete certain tasks, for example my electronic Spanish-Finnish dictionary; nor have I been able to completely master this language which I like so much; but one has to obey the laws of nature, one of which is that each species has a fixed lifespan. I'm writing this so that you aren't surprised if I suddenly stop answering your messages; when this happens I'll either have already left this world or be too sick to use my computer.....



I hope I am able to reach the end of my life with this kind of grace and wisdom. A toast to Ilmo...

Elisabetta


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Foreros

Siento decirles que Ilmo murió ayer 18 de Junio por la tarde víctima del cáncer que le invadía el cuerpo, su esposa Riitta me lo acaba de informar.
Sólo puedo decir...

Tu cuerpo se fué... ¡¡¡pero tu escencia se queda con nosotros!!
Te extraño

_I'm so sad to say that Ilmo died yesterday (June 18) in the evening, victim of cancer that was into his body, His wife Riitta just sent me a email._
_I only can say..._

_Your body is gone... but your presence is still with us!_
_I miss you_

Lulú


----------



## Outsider

My deepest condolences to Hakro and Riitta. I'm glad to hear that at least Ilmo left in peace. I will miss him.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Perdón por haber repetido lo del fallecimiento de Ilmo, en cuanto lo supe entré rápidamente al foro para avisarles, pero no me dió tiempo de leer los posts anteriores.
Le  ofrezco disculpas y de nuevo les doy las gracias.
Lulu


----------



## Arrius

Simply because there is always more activity there than anywhere else, I spend most of my WRF time in the Spanish fora, and have often come across the name Ilmo. For me this name is associated with depth of knowledge and great courtesy. The calm and reasoned way in which he now faces his end is also a good example to us all.
_Ilmo _is, possibly fortuitously, an abbreviation of _ilustrísimo_, a Spanish honorific he richly deserves. Adios, colega.


----------



## chics

Since I read the new from a private message I haven't been able to stop crying. It's hard kwowing that a friend in internet can be ill and even to die. Some of his words will be always kept here, but I know it isn't enough for his wife and family. (Neither for us, of course.)
I would like to express them my sincere condolences.

Good bye, Ilmo.


----------



## ordequin

*Una pérdida irreparable. Envío un abrazo muy fuerte a la familia de Ilmo con mis condolencias y mi más sentido pésame. *


----------



## RIU

Mi más sentido pésame. Un abrazo a su familia.

RIU


----------



## Joca

I am speechless.

...

I am particularly concerned about Ilmo's widow. I hope she can find solace somewhere and then, when she is ready, be able to move on with her own life. 

Hakro, my condolences to you. May I ask you a favour? Would you please write us a short biography of Ilmo? And post it here? I think it could work well as a closure, if we need one. Don't do it now, don't do it today, but only when you feel you are ready to do it. 

Thanks a lot in advance, Hakro. And be well.

José Carlos (Joca)


----------



## aceituna

Mi más sentido pésame, junto con mi cariño y un abrazo muy fuerte para su familia.
Inés


----------



## frida-nc

Oh! I too want to express my regard for a fine man.
Ilmo was a friend to so many.  I hope our affection is felt in Finland by those who are grieving for his loss.
His memory will be cherished here.


----------



## panjabigator

I, like others, am left speechless.  I can only express my deepest condolences to Riitta and Hakro.  I wish I had the opportunity to crossed threads with him more often.


----------



## Eva Maria

Ilmo - In Memoriam

I’m sure that – beyond religions and gods: something higher – all minds/souls/spirits (or whichever word we use to try describing this) who have loved each other, understood each other, laughed together, thought together, who have felt a connection, a communion with one another, will meet again somewhere sometime.

I believe Ilmo would have deeply appreciated these three fragments of poetry: 


Morir es sólo
mirar adentro; abrir la vida solamente
adentro. […]

(To die is only
to look inside; just to open life
within. […])

Juan Ramón Jiménez

¡Ese día, ese día
en que la muerte - ¡negras olas! – ya no me corteje
- y yo sonría ya, sin fin, a todo! [...]

(That day, that day
on which Death - waves of blackness! - courts me no longer
- and I shall smile yet, endlessly, to all! [...])

Juan Ramón Jiménez

NOTE: Las dos versiones en inglés, para que todo el mundo lo pueda leer, las he traducido colectivamente con Antpax, liliput y Dudu678. A Ilmo, que ayudaba a todos, le gustará saber que hemos trabajado en equipo para rendirle este homenaje)

Nothing I cared, in the lamb white days, that time would take me
Up to the swallow thronged loft by the shadow of my hand, 
In the moon that is always rising […]
Oh as I was young and easy in the mercy of his means, 
Time held me green and dying […]

Dylan Thomas

Eva Maria


----------



## Flaminius

ご家族に心からお悔やみを申し上げます。


----------



## Whodunit

This is another try to express something one cannot express in words, but I feel I need to. It has not often occured to me before that someone I have had some conversations with passed away, but this is by all means a very serious and difficult case, since we have never seen each other, even hough I feel like in real life now.

My sincerest condolences go to Hakro, Riitta, and all of Ilmo's relatives and friends. I'm so sorry that such a smart, helpful, and unforgettable person had to leave us.


----------



## belén

It's very difficult for me to express in writing the pain and sadness that I feel after reading this sad news, I also want to send Riita, Hakro and the rest of the family and close friends my condolences in this difficult moment.

Ilmo has been a very important member of this community and he will be very missed. But we were lucky to meet him, and his words will never abandon us, as he will always be present in the forums.

Belén


----------



## Hakro

Dear friends, queridos foreros,  

 In the middle of all this sorrow it has been delighting to find the abundance of warm feelings you have sent to us. I don't have enough words to thank you all.

 As most (or all) of you have known Ilmo only by his WR posts, and as Joca asked me to write a short biography of Ilmo (#79), I'll do it, although it's extremely difficult to put a great person in a small box. It's hard to make it short, but I wish you'll like the true story.

Ilmo was born in Wiborg that was a Finnish town in 1930. Ten years later our family lived in Helsinki, but because of the war the kids were sent to the countryside. In the Christmas 1942 Ilmo had been with the family in Helsinki but returned "in the middle of nowhere" by train. He stepped out of the train in the middle of the night and walked some 30 kms (20 miles) in a total darkness, finding the sides of the narrow road only by touching the deep snow. Just before the sunrise he was there.

  If a 12-year old boy can do this, he must be something special.

  And he was special. My first memory of  Ilmo is from 1948 when he was 18 and I was 4, and he taught me to read.

  (Sorry, that was more my biography than Ilmo's.)

A few years later Ilmo started his journalist career, first in United Press and later in the leading Finnish magazines. I believe he was appreciated both for his good (or even perfect) language and his rigorous ambition to find the facts.

But Ilmo had an adventurous part in his mind, too. In 1953 he decided to sail around the world. Finding no sponsors, he had to return from Copenhagen, only to land in Estonia in a storm. (Some of you might remember the Cold War of the fifties!) After all, he came back to Finland.

Maybe the next main point of Ilmo's life was that he became the the first editor-in-chief of an important automobile magazine starting in 1963. Ilmo continued his journalist career only to 1969.

Meanwhile, he had started gardening and translating business. A strange combination? Not at all. Doing translation jobs all wintertime he could finance his summertime loss in gardening. But he loved it that way.

In 1968 Ilmo bought a farm, or rather a manor, but to pay for it he had to go on with the translation jobs. I can tell it was a hard time.

So, after all, Ilmo had enough land to cultivate. I want you to notice that Ilmo was originally a city boy who wanted to be a farmer, Unusual, yes? But that's what he became. Farmer...translator... sailor... etc.

Later, as his son took over the farming, Ilmo had more time for his two favorite hobbies: sailing and Spanish language. You can see his schooner (named Antje) in his Public Profile, and most of you have seen his posts in the Spanish-English and also in other Forums.

  I think it's worth knowing him, I mean knowing Ilmo.

  Hakro


----------



## ordequin

Gracias por tan emotiva biografía, Hakro, en la que nos das a conocer un poco más, la extraordinaria persona que fue Ilmo.

Sería maravilloso, si en reconocimiento y homenaje hacia tan grande forero y ser humano, 
pudiera mantenerse siempre su luz verde encendida.

Un emocionado abrazo a la familia, y a todos cuantos tuvieron la fortuna de conocerlo bien. Mis deseos de fortaleza para que puedan/podáis superar estos difíciles momentos.


----------



## Kelly B

I didn't really get to know Ilmo, so I thank you, Hakro, for telling us about his story. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## topaze

Dear Hakro,
Even I didn't know Ilmo, I join my thoughts to the others to send my sincerest condolences to you and family.
All my thoughts in these sad days
Topaze-


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you for telling us the story of Ilmo's life, Hakro.


----------



## Vanda

Now, I am really crying...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Me ha mucho conmovido leer este hilo.
Nunca tuve la suerte de intercambiar opiniones con Ilmo, pero todo lo que habéis escrito demuestra como su aporte siempre ha sido tan precioso, útil y agradable. 
Leí algunas de sus respuestas a los foreros que le estaban felicitando por su primer millar, y a través de sus palabras pude admirar su amabilidad y su humilidad con todos y sobre cualquier asunto.
Un fuerte abrazo a su familia y su amigos!
DrLindenbrock


----------



## Gévy

Mi más sincero pésame para la familia y amigos de Ilmo. De todo corazón os mando mi apoyo y mi amistad.

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos,

Gévy


----------



## geve

Mes sincères condoléances, Hakro, à toi et à ta famille. 

He will live in the seas that saw him, in the lands that felt his hands, in the writings that he polished, in all the people who have dear memories of him.


----------



## ColdomadeusX

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Ilmo but from what I've read in all the posts he was a great man. I can only offer my condolences to his family and express my regrets at not having known him.
_"People living deeply have no fear of death"-Anais Nin._


----------



## ampurdan

Mis condolencias para todos los seres queridos de Ilmo. Leyendo esa breve biografía he pensado que ha sido una pena para mí que no llegara a conocerle más.


----------



## alexacohen

I have read Ilmo's biography and I'm moved.
I don't know what to say, but this seems to me so appropiate for a person like him. 

I have raised a monument that will last more than bronze,
that it is loftier than the royal peaks of the pyramids:
The cruel storms cannot bring it down,
or the impotent North wind, or the uncountable series
of the years, or the swift course of time.
I shall not wholly die.

I'm so sorry for your loss, Hakro. 

Alexandra


----------



## heidita

Soledad Medina said:


> My sincere and heartfelt condolences to family, friends and forum members. ...He was indeed a true gentleman and someone with a very kind heart.
> 
> Soledad


 
I would like to quote my friend Soledad's words.

My deepest sympathy to Ilmo's family and friends.

In his memory: 

El beso más difícil no es el primero, sino el último.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I was so shocked to hear the news I have not been able to pen down any words at all until tonight, after having read about Ilmo's life. I can only say what a *wonderful*, *beautiful* and *whole* life our friend Ilmo had. He sailed the seas, learned languages, looked after a garden, loved his fellow beings and experienced times of suffering, also so very necessary in life in order to experience beauty and happiness.

Josep Pla, our great Catalan writer, wrote in "El quadern Gris": _Començo de trobar gust en totes les coses. Veure com plou, encendre un foc a sobre un marge, seguir els moviments d'una barca, mastegar un bri de farigola, respirar l'aire ple de reïna de pi, cercar bolets, espàrrecs o cargols, són ocupacions que honoren una persona modesta i honrada._

With these beautiful words, Pla expresses that to be near the earth (that is, to watch the rain, to observe the movements of a boat or to breath in the pine smelling air, honour those who are humble and honest, and I believe that Ilmo was among this kind.

My deepest sympathy, Hakro.


----------



## jester.

A beautiful quote, Traductora. What a great choice.

I would also like to express my sympathy to Ilmo's family and friends.


----------



## zebedee

My condolences to you, Hakro, your family and I'm sure Ilmo's many friends, for your loss. 

What shined through Ilmo's posts was his great humanity and kindness and I was always glad to read his words. 

I feel privileged to have crossed paths with him and he will be missed.

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Chinashop

I am not sure if I should be eligible to say something as I don't know any of him, but I will remember this name Ilmo.

May him have peace wherever he goes, going, gone.


----------



## EmilyD

*Ilmo*'s Birthday is one week from today on *August 10*.

I want to send his family special hugs.

Thank you to the Moderators for keeping this thread as a sticky and open.

Besos y abrazos,

_Nomi_


----------



## LaurentK

Very sorry to hear that Ilmo has departed, Hakro. Sincere condolences to Riitta, you, and your family. Ilmo's posts were much appreciated.
Love, Laurent.


----------

